
There is no universal hierarchy of the senses reflected in language - marktani
http://www.pnas.org/content/115/45/11369
======
yesenadam
Fascinating, thanks, with links to other interesting books/papers. Seemed
strange they didn't mention Lakoff & Johnson, whose books - such as _Metaphors
We Live By_ and _Women, Fire and Dangerous Things_ \- talk about exactly this
stuff, and call for more research just like this paper.

